# Any disabled fish keepers!



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Any of you have disabilities. I have ADHD, Asperger syndrome, Scolosis,MTHFR mutation and others what about you all.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not able to drive because of my vision.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm not able to drive because of my vision.


Your problems make mine look mild. But I have a theoretical question if you could cure your blindness would you? I am just wondering. Also how do you get around? I wish you the best.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll start mild and go heavy.

I have dyslexia
Asthma: Can't run really, never have.
OCD (true OCD not the fake ones people throw around like "I have OCD because I like a clean room." NO OCD is hard to live with in reality.)
Anxiety, just about anything makes me have panic attacks to the point I melt down and can't do some things like drive.
Depression, boy it's no mild illness either. I have the real deal and should be on zoloft but I refused because I hate medication.
Schizotyple Personality disorder.
Paranoid Personality Disorder. Tends to go hand in hand with the one above anyways so it's no surprise to me. Sometimes I can have episodes where it feels more like I have full blown schizophrenia.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have depression too. I have very mild OCD. I have had symptoms for years. Asperger syndrome is one of those syndromes people fake their like OMG I have trouble with social skills I must have asburgers most do not have any symptoms. I feel like every time I try to be nice I have trouble. I have sesitivity issues. I use observations of people to figure out about people. I learned to see you will be like me with facial structure. I have trouble disgusting getting rid of vitamins and making them. I have few friends. Then their are people who take advantage of autism for profit. I also have issues letting go of stuff and changing. The happy little Betta dance helps me calm down.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have Aspergers, ADHD, OCD, PICA, PTSD, depression, Bi-polar, Anti-social personality disorder which is caused by the autism, FAS, and microcephaly.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, I think I might have more problems. Right now just Scolosis OCD ADHD asperger syndrome hoarding weak joints MTHFR flat arches. Almost forgot depression .


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

The only problem I have is some sort of social problem...

No official diagnosis though.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

Schizotyple personality disorder
Depression


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It seems like fish keeping is our way of coping with life.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Frazzle said:


> Schizotyple personality disorder
> Depression


Yay I am not alone.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Yay I am not alone.


Im not diagnosed with the schizo... but word for word, i got those symptoms.


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi fellow aspies!  I wouldn't call it a disability though... just a difference. Sometimes I wish I were normal, but in the end I'm just happy being me and being unique.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

revolutionrocknroll said:


> hi fellow aspies! :d i wouldn't call it a disability though... Just a difference. Sometimes i wish i were normal, but in the end i'm just happy being me and being unique.


+100


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree, I;m not disabled. I'm just different. We are all different and lets be honest...everyone now a days has something wrong with them.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

My daughter has down syndrome and I guess you could consider her a fish keeper.
I like what her therapy lady says "She is not disabled....she is differentlyabled"


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Relic said:


> "She is not disabled....she is differentlyabled"


I love that - that is so cute!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Manic-depression
ADHD 
Weak joints and back

It's a struggle to get out of bed most days, an the only reason I do is my animals and my daughter... If I didn't have them I would have wasted away and died a long time ago.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Let's see...

Depression
Restless Leg Syndrome (keeps me from driving)
Post Traumatic Stress Disorder
Degenerative Disc Disease that has left me confined to a wheelchair about 80% of the time.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have bad joins too. Glad there are so many fellow aspies. I also have mthfr mutation it makes getting the proper proteins hard.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

my soon to be brother-in-law has aspergers. He's dead set on becoming a pilot. He knows just about everything about the titanic and helicopters. He's extremely smart and gets a lot of really pretty girls (he's a playa xD) He will argue with a brick wall and he never forgets ANYTHING. There is nothing wrong with him, he just has some difficulty relating to people.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

crowntaillove said:


> my soon to be brother-in-law has aspergers. He's dead set on becoming a pilot. He knows just about everything about the titanic


O.O I know almost everything about the Titanic too and almost everything on animals. But I can't for the life of me remember math


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

xShainax said:


> O.O I know almost everything about the Titanic too and almost everything on animals. But I can't for the life of me remember math


Haha, thats cool! He has problems with Algebra.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I remember just about anything with the word aquatic in it. Aspies rule and to think evil autism speaks is trying to get rid of autism.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I can safely say today two of my problems are getting the best of me, depression and anxiety. 

I think the reason so many people get into fish who have what society calls 'issues' is because they are so calm and yet easy to care for in some ways. Right now I have been dealing with my anxiety and some serious depression and I have noticed having this episode is stressful on my rats because normally I let them out with me and right now they are locked in their cage while i sit locked up in my closet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not blind but am considered legally blind. Really the only thing I can't do is drive. I often feel isolated. I have no friends in real life except a friend in Indiana and my second mom in Colorado. I often feel frustrated because I have no social life. I think that's why we have our fish. We all need to love and be loved and our pets fullfill some of that need. I have also suffered from anxiety and depression.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I can safely say today two of my problems are getting the best of me, depression and anxiety.
> 
> I think the reason so many people get into fish who have what society calls 'issues' is because they are so calm and yet easy to care for in some ways. Right now I have been dealing with my anxiety and some serious depression and I have noticed having this episode is stressful on my rats because normally I let them out with me and right now they are locked in their cage while i sit locked up in my closet.


 
Watching fish swim around actually does have a theraputic effect on people. It's been proven to help lower blood pressure, and help with anxiety. :]


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

depression, social anxiety and rage issues, as well as chronic recurring bronchitis that might be COPD and probable diabetes that i'm too chickens**t to get checked out. none of it really affects my ability to care for our fishies, except when a particular object, tank or decoration is really getting on my nerves (setting up dividers is particularly annoying, felt like throwing the new one we got today across the room by the time i got it just right.)


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

I have/do suffered from chronic depression and anxiety. I have always been able to connect with animals better than people. 
I think it's interesting how people with these mental "diseases" seem to be more caring and practical towards animals and people.. Or is that just me? Doesn't there seem to be a correlation between the two?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

jeremywadejunior said:


> I have/do suffered from chronic depression and anxiety. I have always been able to connect with animals better than people.
> I think it's interesting how people with these mental "diseases" seem to be more caring and practical towards animals and people.. Or is that just me? Doesn't there seem to be a correlation between the two?


i personally think animals are worth more than people. an animal can do horrible things if pushed to it, or if it's in the animal's nature, but they never do them with any kind of malice. if there's one species of animal that NEEDS to go extinct, it's humans.


----------



## DreamingSmaller (Sep 21, 2012)

I broke my neck on the job due completely to a coworkers stupidity back in 2001,worked until December 2008 (I was pretty much dragged kicking and screaming from the workforce...I'm stubborn like that :lol,C2 and C4,there's damage all the way down to the lower lumbar/pelvic region including but not limited to trauma induced scoliosis,fused vertibrea,degenerative and disintigrated discs,nerve damage,and there was some minor damage to the portion of the brain that controls short term memories (makes for a built in excuse with the Wife though ). I have good days and bad,constant pain (I have developped a high tolerance to most forms of pain over the years) that's 100% of the time,but often spikes. C3 will occasionally "slip out of place" and cause all kinds of temporary issues. I sometimes go for months with no issues other than the constant moderate pain and stiffness/lack-of-range-of-motion,but sometimes it's difficult to walk. There's shrapnel in my right lower leg from my ARMY days,but it's just a good story/scar,it doesn't have issues other then being pretty :lol:

Hmm,lets see...self inflicted injuries over the years (not intentional,mind you,LOL,due to taking risks)...I've broken most of my ribs on the right front,3 on the left (motocross),right arm (ditto),right foot (ditto),my nose (bar fight in my early 20's,I won,LOL),my right collarbone (cycling),the right shoulder has been ripped out of it's socket twice,and the rear clavical muscle was torn loose from the bone once (same mtn biking incident),lets see...I split/sliced my left index finger in-two like a banana split on the job the same year I broke my neck,nearly bled to death walking (yes...walking) to the ER out in Utah,severed nerves,tendons,muscle,bone...it's all synthetic now,doesn't bother me.......maybe my biggest disability has been the lack of the ability to not take too many risks,ya think? :shock::roll: I'm a bit safer now,have 2 kids to finish raising ;-)

FWIW,I am legally disabled due to the spinal injuries now-I call it "retired",but this allows me to be a house-dad and spend lots of time with the Wife and kids,which I missed lots of in my former career as a long haul truck driver,I'm loving that-the issues I deal with seem a small price to pay for that...I accept that most of it will degenrate as I age,but still worth it,I missed TOO much


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

DreamingSmaller said:


> I broke my neck on the job due completely to a coworkers stupidity back


i worry about this kinda stuff a lot at my job, half of the forklift operators aren't certified and have been on a lift less than 3 months (hell, they put my uncertified butt up on one all the time) the other day, one such operator ran over my foot while trying to unload a scrap tailer, if i hadn't been wearing steel toes i'd have left there with a broken foot and a nice comp check  i'm just hoping that nothing ever happens to me, or if anything does, it'll be a temporary injury that won't last long, and will end with me getting a nice settlement for their stupidity.


----------



## DreamingSmaller (Sep 21, 2012)

I hear you...I've seen some dumb stuff by forklift drivers...my injury came from a codriver in my personal tractor (leased onto a company,pulling their trailers,it was their driver I took out for a couple weeks while my driver vacationed),he'd been back in the sleeper for over 12 hours,and admitted later,he'd been up watching dvd's the whole time,no sleep...well,he slept a few minutes before crashing at 90+MPH in Utah al;ong I70 :evil:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, I will never be able to do things like join the military. I will always need vitiman supplements I can not run due to low energy and hurting bones and muscles. Just mild problems for me.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

I have more injuries than I can really remember. My biggest issue is with my hands....I have cut a finger off,had a screw driver go completely through my left hand,also had some wire from a mig welder go trough my hand,had a catfish barb go about 3" deep between my thumb and forefinger...I have nerve damage in both hands which keep me from grasping things for extended periods...I have a hard time holding things like cups...my hand will just spaz out and I'll drop what ever I'm holding. I have also been shot in the leg,broken collar bone,broke my nose a few times,broken jaw and broken eye socket from falling from a tree and back in my tree cutting days I got an axe stuck in the back of my head. My body is so beat up that I may be forced to an early retirement or at least find a less demanding job.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope you enjoy your new career or retirement.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep I have Social Anxiety Disorder and I have really bad back injuries from 2 car accidents that were not my fault  My Fiance has Aspergers, and he loves our Bettas


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My feet hurt when I walk my arches collapsed.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> i personally think animals are worth more than people. an animal can do horrible things if pushed to it, or if it's in the animal's nature, but they never do them with any kind of malice. if there's one species of animal that NEEDS to go extinct, it's humans.


Thats a little bit extreme. Humanity doesnt need to be extinct, all it needs for the right people to take the lead and make the obvious and necessary changes. Just because some leaves are sick (even the majority) you dont hack down the entire tree right?

Now, I believe (not doctor diagnosed but i have the signs) that I have developed depression the last 2 years and my imminent failure here in Stockholm will for sure add to this.

I have an influx of gastric acids (don't know the proper English term) for about 7 years, my knees are literally shattered, i had anxiety since i had my first memories and while i try very very hard to be sociable and fun, people make me feel awkward most of the time. I just cant understand whats wrong and nobody cant be honest... 

Do we list medical issues only? Because I have a crap ton of others as well hahaha.



Relic said:


> I got an axe stuck in the back of my head.


Ehm... Sorry if i offend or make you feel awkward but, how the heck did that happened?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe some one threw it or tripped onto one.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh yes, I too have deprssion :| Plus Lyme Disease :squint: Scoliosis :roll: Had Cancer with Chemo & Radiation Treatments :-? Some things on some days are better or worse than other days. But I try to manage


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My doctor is convinced I have Lyme disease but I not believe it. I have Scolosis too. My mthfr is annoying so many pills.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Oh yes, I too have deprssion :| Plus Lyme Disease :squint: Scoliosis :roll: Had Cancer with Chemo & Radiation Treatments :-? Some things on some days are better or worse than other days. But I try to manage


Ew, Lyme Disease. I have that and it's no fun.


----------



## DreamingSmaller (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow...much respect,and admiration


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow....we are an interesting bunch of folks......

I think everyone has some type of disability of some type or another. Some deal with it better than others-we are all individual and what makes us Special.....If we were all the same it would be a pretty boring world-wouldn't you think...Being unique and special in our own way is what makes us who we are.

I broke my neck on a horse and had major medical issues that ended my medical career of 35 years.

It has been proven that fish keeping and pets in general can help those with disabilities....

Be proud of who and what you are-Embrace it, accept it, deal with it, beat it in some cases....but never give up......Life is what you make it.......


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't have any disabilities.. That I know of..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I beat my problems and get advantages that help me live like better senses or bad focus.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm on Disability because of my mental illness problems. Through the years of seeing psychiatrists and therapists I have been diagnosed with:


 Specific Learning Disability
 Major Depressive Disorder - _taking Zoloft and Seroquel_
Anxiety, no specific disorder diagnosed yet - _taking Ativan_
Adult Attention Deficit Disorder/ADD - _taking Vyvanse_
Insomnia, if I don't take a heavy duty med to make me tired I will not sleep a wink for days - _taking Seroquel_
Also I'm a self-harmer, but I haven't hurt myself purposely in almost a year. So that is good! Still cannot have anything sharp in the house though.

I have come a long way since my senior year mental breakdown (when it all started) that landed me in the mental hospital.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My doctor said if I lose more weight I will be hospitalized.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Well this isn't really a problem I am a little deaf. I need to wear hearing aids.(don't hate me.)


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I am a little deaf. I wear hearing aids.(do not hate me for this.):-(


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Why would anyone hate you for having hearing aids? :-(


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with needing hearing aids.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> I am a little deaf. I wear hearing aids.(do not hate me for this.):-(


forgot to mention that...when i was 18 i was told that i've lost about 40% of my hearing, and it's only gotten worse since then. if you're more than three feet away from me you'd have to shout, or i'd have no chance of understanding you. i'd have a hearing aid if i had health insurance.


----------



## leafythegreat (Aug 17, 2012)

Used to struggle pretty hard with dermatillomania, which is compulsive skin picking. Imagine if every time you saw a pimple, bump, spot, scab, ingrown hair, etc. on your skin, every other thought disappeared to become one singular thought: GET RID OF IT. Then you scratch til it's gone, then you feel guilty about doing this disgusting thing to yourself, which triggers more anxiety, which makes you notice this pimple coming up, which makes you scratch it, which triggers more anxiety...

It's a vicious cycle.

Still catch myself at it every so often, but I've gotten FAR better than I was a year ago. Having someone in my life who I feel truly cares about me and trying to find the root causes of my anxiety and obsession with perfection with a counselor really helped. Now I'm trying to eliminate ever getting blemishes in the first place, because pimples are all I pick anymore.

Pretty mild, not really considered a real "disability" I suppose, since I can still do everything someone without can do, other than feel good in a two piece swimsuit ever again... I have multitudes of very dark scars all across my back that I'm not sure will ever go away without some expensive scar removal.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have asthma and really weak lungs (I'm SUPER prone to URIs and get them every spring)
I have joint issues in my hands (comes with being a musician sadly) 
Reynaud's Disease (runs in the family, and so far has proven to be progressive in me gone from my finger tips to my entire hands in the span of 4 years)
Social Issues... sort of... I'm a control freak and a major introvert


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

leafythegreat said:


> Used to struggle pretty hard with dermatillomania, which is compulsive skin picking. Imagine if every time you saw a pimple, bump, spot, scab, ingrown hair, etc. on your skin, every other thought disappeared to become one singular thought: GET RID OF IT. Then you scratch til it's gone, then you feel guilty about doing this disgusting thing to yourself, which triggers more anxiety, which makes you notice this pimple coming up, which makes you scratch it, which triggers more anxiety...
> 
> It's a vicious cycle.
> 
> ...


I pick at skin all the time.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I pick at skin all the time.


Yeah me too, on the fingers didnt knew thats a condition


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I pick at sores, cuts, pimples, and when I had them ingrown toe nail. Leafy the great wish you the best.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> My feet hurt when I walk my arches collapsed.


Ooh, yeah me too. I was just diagnosed with it recently when my ankle was swollen for NO REASON. I learned that that's what have caused my back and knee problems since I was a kid. Now I wear custom-made shoe inserts that have worked wonders.

I also have Epilepsy, but thank the Lord it's not a disability because It's mostly controlled with medicine and I just get mild partial ones once in a while.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

i don't consider myself disabled but, I've also struggled with self-injury, but have successfully stopped for 4 years. My hips, wrists, ankles, legs, and breasts are still to this day an awful sight. :/ I've attempted sucide twice, so I guess you could say I have/had depression. I struggle with disordered eating. Before I had my daughter, I wouldn't eat. I went one month without eating (except 2 binges that ended up being purged with laxatives.) I had an ultrasound on my heart that determined I have something wrong with a valve, I think it has to do with overdosing on diet pills. I also have chest pain that comes and goes on an almost daily basis, but I'm too scared to go see a doctor.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

crowntaillove said:


> I also have chest pain that comes and goes on an almost daily basis, but I'm too scared to go see a doctor.


Please do so at the earliest opportunity. I have left my influx without a doctor and medications for too long and it became a real pain. It will get only worse if you let untreated.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I am a cancer survivor..when I was 21 it was Ewings Sarcoma


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

_(Long long long post!)_

It is absolutely heart wrenching to know so many people are suffering but I wish you all the absolute best and most joy in life you can possibly be given; whether your frustrations are permanent, temporary, emotional or physical I am glad you have all found joy and comfort in bettas and whatever other passions you have in life, I wish you innumerable amounts of success.

I personally find the word "disability" a little restricting as when someone outside of your immediate circle hears that you are disabled it can be difficult for them to stray from the usual assumptions that surround the word. I find that no matter what illness, condition or "disability" a person has it often includes a great deal of frustration and that frustration can be what people are prejudiced against. Frustration can utterly destroy a person and make them "act out" or seem odd to others who quite bluntly just don't understand what it’s like to have your body or mind acting against you. I hope none of you mind me using the term frustration rather than disability, it's simply a personal preference. The vast majority of times I've had arguments amongst the family or with friends it's not due to my actual illness but the frustration that it encompasses.

I've had Myalgic Encephalopathy (ME) for the last eight years. ME (also known as chronic fatigue syndrome but I don't like that name) is believed to be a neurological disorder where the immune system is triggered and simply doesn't slow down, it's on the attack all the time and therefore causes constant exhaustion, muscle and joint pain & fatigue, headaches, stomach aches, sleeping for hours but simply not feeling refreshed, plenty of cognitive frustrations (short-term memory loss, mood swings, concentration issues, "brain fog"), hypersensitive senses (sight, sound, taste, touch, smell; I can't wash some days due to water hurting my skin) and just a seemingly endless list of your typical ailments one encounters when sick. The worst part is it’s all invisible, no one can see you’ve been sick… they just see someone underweight, pale and with dark circles under their eyes.

I have bad days and I have worse days. No two days are the same -- heck, on my worst days sometimes no two hours are the same.

I’ve had mental help from two different sources, once forced upon me when I was attempting to attend school on a regular basis; the other was an optional choice in an attempt to not let my previous experience slow my progress. I’ve since stopped seeing my last therapist as I started back-tracking in the exact same fashion as I did previously. I know that the modified cognitive behavioural therapy (CBT) I was given can work for some people with ME but for me it simply hasn’t done anything except worsen my already non-existent self-esteem and pushed my farther from my goals; that’s the problem with this thing… no one knows exactly what causes it so people can only string together theories and care routines from other conditions showing similar symptoms.

The only bit of advice I could ever give to another person with ME is to try to learn to live _with_ it, don’t fight against it. When you fight it, it fights back ten times harder. Learn your triggers, discover what relaxes you and encourages you and try to find compromises that enable you to move forward whilst not pushing yourself so hard so fast that you end up bed-ridden 20hours a day like I was.

To everyone else: it may sound rather typical but try to focus on what you _can_ do, not what you can't. Do what you love to do and love what you're able to do, you'll find this forms a cycle and that cycle will grow and will consume so much positive energy that surrounds your successes -- trust me, there will be plenty once you get that circle rolling. Of course there'll also be failures but if you keep your eyes ahead and remind yourself that the smallest, tiniest positive change you can make will have such a big impact later down the line. Why? Because you _tried_.

I realized and accepted this not that long ago… I’m now able to do the dishes on a daily basis, bake some basic recipes like banana bread and cupcakes and I have a meeting on Monday to enquire about volunteering opportunities at our local church -- something I never thought would happen. I’ve had so many failures, so many more than my miniscule number of successes and I’ve let so many people down but when I hit the bottom of the pit I decided I was too freaking stubborn to let this debilitating piece of expletive excrement win, I learned the hard way multiple times that I just have to accept this and live with it... at least for now. One day I'm sure I'll get to a stage where I can start to push beyond it but right now I have goals to reach and minor (but significant) things to achieve! 

I'm sure the same can be said for many of you who are struggling with your own frustrations. It's hard to look to tomorrow... so don't! Focus on today and on those moments where you actually feel okay, even if it's just okay. You don't have to feel great all the time or smile all the time, you don't have to force yourself into situations you know will harm you or test you far too much.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am excepting my problems. I take so many pills it hurts my stomach. All my pills are vitomens. I have the genes and symptoms of mthfr. 5 from one parent 4 from another. So I think the genes for a condition and the symptoms are enough. I have all vitomens decencies. I am pretty sure one of my legs is longer than the other.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Wonderful post, SpookyTooth. I found it very inspiring.

I try not to sit around the house feeling sorry for myself and wondering why I couldn't have a "normal" life. Most people my age finished college and have a career job now. I never finished high school. Everyday is a struggle for me... but I still try to do what I can. While my mom works full-time, I do my best to keep the house clean. I view that as my job. Also, I volunteer with animal rescues when I can because it gives me a feeling of purpose.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We all do the best we can.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Please do so at the earliest opportunity. I have left my influx without a doctor and medications for too long and it became a real pain. It will get only worse if you let untreated.


I know I should. I was uninsured until a couple months ago, but still I have a 1500 deductable. If I did find out there was something wrong with me, I'd be really depressed and I wouldn't want my family to find out and worry. :/ Hopefully it'll just go away.

Also, I wish I could "like" your post Spooky. :]


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

LionCalie said:


> Wonderful post, SpookyTooth. I found it very inspiring.
> 
> I try not to sit around the house feeling sorry for myself and wondering why I couldn't have a "normal" life. Most people my age finished college and have a career job now. I never finished high school. Everyday is a struggle for me... but I still try to do what I can. While my mom works full-time, I do my best to keep the house clean. I view that as my job. Also, I volunteer with animal rescues when I can because it gives me a feeling of purpose.


I am at the same standstill now. I have just finished my studies (took way longer that it should though) in Uni and i cant find a job anywhere. My friends all work somewhere and have good jobs. One is a civil servant, one does his Phd and the other is a computer programmer. I moved to another country in the hopes of finding something and i am failing even at that.
I am thinking of returning to my house and resigning to house duty. It would seem odd to see a man do such things but what else can I do? My only concearn is that there will be no salary and thus no money...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My concern is the pills.


----------



## DreamingSmaller (Sep 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> My concern is the pills.


You ain't the only one-that's why I hurt 24/7,being the house parent now plus hating the thoughts of becoming addicted to any pills (or worry of someone breaking in to steal them and having to use deadly force to protect my family...) is why all I'm willing to take come "over the counter" (meaning NON-prescription strength) :|


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> My concern is the pills.


Yeah I know, in the long run they cause all sorts of damage, if you can try to look into alternatives if they exist that is. Medication if consumed for many years causes side effects.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

*sigh* I wish I was normal.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hearing aids.(I'm deaf.)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am glad I am not normal.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I have Lyme although I can find a doctor to treat it in Tennessee cause they say we dont have that here. It effects my joints more then anything. When I first got it my legs would swell and hurt so bad and no reason could be found except Lyme, I was bitten on the neck many years ago and the head of the tick had to be removed by my doctor who didnt put me on any cause he said it was in infected and didnt know about Lyme back then. Also some panic attacks and for awhile I was so fearful to ride in a car I would cry and I still dont drive because of that. 

I am so sorry and sad to see so many here with problems, hang in there anyone !!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope you can recover or cope wish you the best.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

someone define ... normal


----------



## DreamingSmaller (Sep 21, 2012)

aokashi said:


> someone define ... normal


 
Everything I try NOT to be :twisted:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I could try harder to be normal but I hold myself to a higher standard.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello not much.(deaf)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a hard time focusing, socializing, digesting, walking, and compromising.


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

Deformed hands due to severe burns. Bad back due to two broken vertebrae. Trauma induced arthritis in every joint in my body. Anxiety and PTSD which is pretty bad right now due to medication change.

Still I don't look at myself as disabled, and I have always been different.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wish you the best.


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks. The mental stuff is far worse than the physical. After doing time on a burn unit I can handle pain pretty well.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My MTHFR is pretty bad.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

choclate, we're not competing about who is worse right? lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am not competing. I would lose if we were competing. I have noticed many of of us here have a medical conditions.


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

I remember hearing about studies saying that keeping fish is calming and can lower blood pressure and thinking "Duh!"


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

whimsicalbrainpan said:


> I remember hearing about studies saying that keeping fish is calming and can lower blood pressure and thinking "Duh!"


I think all pets have a calming effect, not just fish.


----------



## scurrie11 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, this was a really interesting thread. I really don't have any super interesting disabilities... 

I tore my ACL, MCL, PCL, and meniscus hiking once. Because I have no balance and my friends thought it would be good to push me while hiking up a mountain, and I fell, and landed on my right leg REALLY wrong. Then they got to carry me down the mountain. And 2 surgeries later, my knee will need replacing by the time I'm 40. So that kinda complicates the whole climbing up stairs thing.

My only other health issue is that I have a hyperactive immune system. I am allergic to EVERYTHING. (Well, not everything, but a lot of things) Deathly allergic to peanuts, bee stings, and strawberries. I have to carry around an epipen for those three. But I'm also allergic to pineapple, shrimp, cockroaches (strange, I know, but this is what the blood tests I had done said), carob (that fake chocolate stuff), mushrooms, and obviously anything having to do with pollen or trees in the spring/summer.

Because of my hyperactive immune system, I get sick every once in a while. I haven't been sick in 5 years, and the time before that was 3 years. I've been sick a total of 6 times in my 19 years of existence. And every time, the sickness lasts for months. 5 years ago, I had 4 months of bronchitis that turned into pneumonia. I had the flu once for 7 weeks. Its nice, but it sucks at the same time. Because I never know when its going to happen.....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wish you the best for some weird reason I only get strep throat and know when I have it. When a I ask for a test always comes out positive. Ounce when my mom thought it would come out negative it camout positive.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I had a stroke at birth, and I'm currently being tested for mental issues. My mom says I have OCD but I dunno. :I


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wish you the best.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Same to you.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am excepting my problems. I take so many pills it hurts my stomach. All my pills are vitomens. I have the genes and symptoms of mthfr. 5 from one parent 4 from another. So I think the genes for a condition and the symptoms are enough. I have all vitomens decencies. I am pretty sure one of my legs is longer than the other.


Yea, Chocolate, that is one of my problems too, I have unequeal leg length, and from the surgery that was mandatory to remove the cancerous tumor from my leg (fibular) 1/3 of that bone is missing, and I have pins and plates in my ankle and I broke the plates, (too eager to do what I used to love to do, dance) and I had to have a Lizerov attached to my leg for another 9 mos, after being in a cast and on crutches for 18mos, and enduring those 18 mos, of Chemotherapy, and Radiation, now my leg is completely uneven, because I could no longer stand the aggrivation with the lizerov, ( the one that people get from car accidents) sometimes on their head, like a metal base, with rings around it, and spikey things sticking out, that was on my leg, and I had it prematurley removed, and I am now suffering because of it..I have a lift in my shoe for support, and I limp a lot, and it does hurt, especially in cold winter weather.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

I have sciatica, and fibromyalgia. My fish keep me sane.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

So many fishkeepers having disabilities makes me feel at home.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My dad has a genetic condition making him prone to skin cancer and sunburn wonder if I have it.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> My dad has a genetic condition making him prone to skin cancer and sunburn wonder if I have it.


Some times genetic conditions are not inherited. Some types are how to say it without scientific jargon... Carried by the DNA and thus become hereditary, there are some others that become manifest after the DNA assembles during the early stages of pregnancy. The DNA strands miss-assemble (so to speak) and that can create some disorders but i believe those are not hereditary.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I mean wonder if I gave it because I am still younger than when he had his first skin cancer and sunlight sensetive the condition has is hereditary.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I mean wonder if I gave it because I am still younger than when he had his first skin cancer and sunlight sensitive the condition has is hereditary.


Yeah, but consider that even then, the condition might not manifest itself in you but on your children. It is better to run some tests to be sure.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Running the test is a good idea. I had that done with MTHFR. I do not think my parents will have tested so I have to wait awhile


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

OrangeAugust said:


> Ooh, yeah me too. I was just diagnosed with it recently when my ankle was swollen for NO REASON. I learned that that's what have caused my back and knee problems since I was a kid. Now I wear custom-made shoe inserts that have worked wonders.
> 
> I also have Epilepsy, but thank the Lord it's not a disability because It's mostly controlled with medicine and I just get mild partial ones once in a while.


My 4 year old has a seizure disorder. Because of this, he is in the "special needs" category. Also, with an official epilepsy diagnosis, I believe it's difficult if not impossible to get a license. 
I'm thankful that his seizures are controlled with medication.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

AngelicScars said:


> My 4 year old has a seizure disorder. Because of this, he is in the "special needs" category. Also, with an official epilepsy diagnosis, I believe it's difficult if not impossible to get a license.
> I'm thankful that his seizures are controlled with medication.


Glad he is in a school were medicine is allowed in the class room. Ironiclay My MTHFR pills caused diahra, stomach pain and throat pain recently starting allergy medicine . Wish your child a healthy life glad he lives in anage he gets the help he needs just curious what caused it?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Glad he is in a school were medicine is allowed in the class room. Ironiclay My MTHFR pills caused diahra, stomach pain and throat pain recently starting allergy medicine . Wish your child a healthy life glad he lives in anage he gets the help he needs just curious what caused it?


He is not in school yet. His medication would be before and after school, but his emergency med would have to go to school with him. If they didn't allow it or refused to administer it as needed, then he would just do schooling at home with me. 

They have done tons of tests and we don't know why he started having seizures out of the blue (almost a year ago). Sometimes you just don't get those answers and it is frustrating.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't have any disabilities(that I know of) other then being a bit anti social.

My mom's friend has a grandson with Aspergers , he's sooooo smart about certain things. His entire life he's loved trains and knows so much about them. He also does children's theater plays but I think it's a bit hard on him because he knows as his lines and when his co-actors mess up in practice he yells at them, and the director too. He's fantastic with my mom's friend and is very well behaved, unfortunately his parents spoiled him and are afraid of his outburst when he gets angry so they do things his way and when he gets mad he'll yell and even physically attack his father which although very rare is scary since he's getting bigger and managed to knock him down once.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> I don't have any disabilities(that I know of) other then being a bit anti social.
> 
> My mom's friend has a grandson with Aspergers , he's sooooo smart about certain things. His entire life he's loved trains and knows so much about them. He also does children's theater plays but I think it's a bit hard on him because he knows as his lines and when his co-actors mess up in practice he yells at them, and the director too. He's fantastic with my mom's friend and is very well behaved, unfortunately his parents spoiled him and are afraid of his outburst when he gets angry so they do things his way and when he gets mad he'll yell and even physically attack his father which although very rare is scary since he's getting bigger and managed to knock him down once.


Ooh hope he learns better but remember us aspies are usually weaker tell thearents the spoiling is worse for him than the aspergers.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

AngelicScars said:


> He is not in school yet. His medication would be before and after school, but his emergency med would have to go to school with him. If they didn't allow it or refused to administer it as needed, then he would just do schooling at home with me.
> 
> They have done tons of tests and we don't know why he started having seizures out of the blue (almost a year ago). Sometimes you just don't get those answers and it is frustrating.


I wish your child the best life possible he sounds very intelligent.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Ooh hope he learns better but remember us aspies are usually weaker tell thearents the spoiling is worse for him than the aspergers.


I personally think my mom's friend should adopt him but she's not keen on the idea. He knows he can't do those things with her and she doesn't spoil him, while his parents feel like they're walking on egg shelves. He's still young though(I believe between 9-11).


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

mild OCD and some asberger's

I may be wierd but i take pride in it!

YAY WIERD PEOPLE!

Glad to see we are not alone!

Also, i have a problem with major OBSESSION! If i am interested in one thing, i cant stop talking/thinking about it!

When i got my first fish, i was on websites and reading books 24/7 haha!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a few major obsessions. It is spelled Asperger with a P. Asperger with a B is fake huge difference.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha woops! Thanks for correcting me, that is another mild issue i have! I tend to mix things up from how they sound to how they are spelled!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for sharing your disabilities. All we can do is the best we can with the day to day challenges we face.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It's okay I mix stuff up all the time too.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha we are all human, aren't we?

Its nice to see so many people coping with their disabilities!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> haha woops! Thanks for correcting me, that is another mild issue i have! I tend to mix things up from how they sound to how they are spelled!


Could be dyslexia, I have that same issue with my dyslexia. It was my way to cope to understand the human language since in all reality I can harldy differentiate most letters in the alphabet. b,d,p,q are all the same letter to me. n, m,w,u are also all the same letter to me o 0 are the same l and 1 are the same and 6 goes with the bp etc problem. I can't read numbers because I always read them backwards so I have to read them a few times. Sometimes I think it's 1220 and sometimes I think I was born in 1090 xD it's horid but eh, I can deal with it.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Could be dyslexia, I have that same issue with my dyslexia. It was my way to cope to understand the human language since in all reality I can harldy differentiate most letters in the alphabet. b,d,p,q are all the same letter to me. n, m,w,u are also all the same letter to me o 0 are the same l and 1 are the same and 6 goes with the bp etc problem. I can't read numbers because I always read them backwards so I have to read them a few times. Sometimes I think it's 1220 and sometimes I think I was born in 1090 xD it's horid but eh, I can deal with it.


thanks, but i have never had dyslexia. My heart goes out to those that do have it, as it can be a very tough problem to deal with.

I do not have it, but i just make "normal" (i guess? haha) mistakes, i dont think i have it because it only happens like once a month to be honest. just normal stuff.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I have hypothyroidism, which isn't really a disability, but it's a major pain. I also have social anxiety issues, depression, and general anxiety. Although it's not technically diagnosed, a couple of my doctors have agreed that I'm somewhere on the autism spectrum and that it's likely Aspergers.

I'm lucky that I've been able to get off the medications (except for the thyroid meds, those are a lifelong thing) and instead keep an emotional support dog that lives with me on my college's campus. 

Honestly, though, I've never really considered myself disabled. I am who I am and that's all I plan to be - it's just learning to live with my quirks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I consider it a disablity if it affects quality of life. I am one of those aspies that lost the feeling to want to socialize. I also seem to be loosing touch with reality for some reason the real seems unreal.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

P.S. not to sound rude but what caused yours there are so many causes?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I am deaf. I need hearing aids.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like a lot of people have depression. Just to give you advice. Be happy!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ChocolateBetta,you're not the only one who has disabilities. I'm glad too.


----------



## baileyhewlett (Oct 3, 2012)

I have anxiety. I find keeping fish very calming and it really helps with my anxiety.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I consider it a disablity if it affects quality of life. I am one of those aspies that lost the feeling to want to socialize. I also seem to be loosing touch with reality for some reason the real seems unreal.


It's a disability, yes. But I choose not to consider myself disabled. Heck, until about a year ago, I didn't even know that I was considered disabled by the government's definition. A lot of what I have affects my daily life, but that's who I am. It may meen I have to work harder and push myself more to do things that "normal" (which is a term I use cautiously - I honestly don't believe in "normal") people have no problem with, but that's ok. I have very few friends, and the ones I do have it took years for me to trust but I am fiercely loyal to. I'd usually rather have a movie night with a couple friends than go to a big party. Most of the time I'd rather work by myself. There are days that I have a hard time getting up in the morning to face the world. But I'm also one of those people that you'd better not try to tell me that I can't do something because I'm a girl/have a disability/etc., because I WILL prove you wrong.



ChoclateBetta said:


> P.S. not to sound rude but what caused yours there are so many causes?


Caused what? The hypothyroidism is caused because my thyroid gland doesn't make nearly enough thyroid hormone. The axiety issues, depression, and resulting panic attacks are caused by an imbalance of chemicals, namely serotonin, dopamine, and norepinephrine, in the brain that were possibly passed genetically to me from my parents. The Aspergers is likely also a chemical imbalance as well, which may or may not be genetically passed.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I have hyperhidrosis which causes my hands to sweat abnormally. Sometimes they sweat so much it will run down my arm and drip off my elbow :-?. I also suffer from hypnopopic hallucinations. I see things when I start to wake up. They can be anything from shapes to a person. Sometimes they cause me to jump out of bed because I can't tell if what I see is real or not. Once I wake up I know it was just a hallucination but in that moment it's a real as it can be.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> Looks like a lot of people have depression. Just to give you advice. Be happy!


That is not how depression works. The brain of a depressed person it built different. The brain does not release enough dopamine.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> It's a disability, yes. But I choose not to consider myself disabled. Heck, until about a year ago, I didn't even know that I was considered disabled by the government's definition. A lot of what I have affects my daily life, but that's who I am. It may meen I have to work harder and push myself more to do things that "normal" (which is a term I use cautiously - I honestly don't believe in "normal") people have no problem with, but that's ok. I have very few friends, and the ones I do have it took years for me to trust but I am fiercely loyal to. I'd usually rather have a movie night with a couple friends than go to a big party. Most of the time I'd rather work by myself. There are days that I have a hard time getting up in the morning to face the world. But I'm also one of those people that you'd better not try to tell me that I can't do something because I'm a girl/have a disability/etc., because I WILL prove you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Caused what? The hypothyroidism is caused because my thyroid gland doesn't make nearly enough thyroid hormone. The axiety issues, depression, and resulting panic attacks are caused by an imbalance of chemicals, namely serotonin, dopamine, and norepinephrine, in the brain that were possibly passed genetically to me from my parents. The Aspergers is likely also a chemical imbalance as well, which may or may not be genetically passed.


 people with asperger syndrome usually have a differently built brain and family history. I meant what caused your hypothyrodism as genetics, flu, or surgery damage.At school to help with my anxiety I where a sweatshirt on my head. For some reason reality does not seem as real as it used to.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Welp, it just popped up out of the blue when I was little, so it's likely genetic. To me, it doesn't matter as much with how I got something as how to deal with it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> Welp, it just popped up out of the blue when I was little, so it's likely genetic. To me, it doesn't matter as much with how I got something as how to deal with it.


Wow genetic that is extremely rare .3 percent of people who have it did you have the flu when you got it that is a cause.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I've never had influenza. As I said, it just showed up when I was in grade school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have ADD...been put on a lot of meds for it when i was younger, but when i hit high school i began abusing them, then decided to just get off them, also been diagnosed with depression.
I know i have severe anxiety even though i was never diagnosed. I have spent the last few years dealing with panic attacks, i have been really learning how to cope with it, which is helpful. before MR.Fishy died, when i would be having one of my panic attacks, if i could manage to get over by the tank i would sit in front of it and watch him swim around until i was feeling better.
I am allergic to milk protein, so i cant have anything that contains any for of dairy...it makes eating out or at other peoples house really tough.

I have some other quirks, not sure if they fall into any other catagory, for example, some things in regards to organization, like, not having to keep my house clean, i cant do that for the life of me, but my movies, m usic, and books HAVE to be in alphabetical order, if they arent, i freak out, I have even reorganized other peoples movies because it was upsetting me to see theirs out of order. 
I have a lot of trouble with talking to people, cant go ask for help at stores, i would rather search for something for two hours than approach a clerk.
A lot of times when my girlfriend and i go out places, i just end up really getting in a weird funk, i will start feeling like i cant function or cant get anything done and stand where ever we are with a look on my face like "i have no idea what im doing or why im here." I can tell its really frusturating for her, but she puts up with it, but when ever it happens i feel really bad. Strangely the two places this wont happen is fish stores and plant stores. 
I also have what like to call good days and bad days. by this i mean, there are days wher i feel fine and i can do things normally, and then there are days where i just feel like im in a fog, where i will get really upset and sometimes just start crying or feeling sick. Being a full time college student it is really tough to deal with it and gauge what will be a good day what wont, i think that is part of why i am taking my classes online this semester, last semester i stopped howing up half way through :-? . TOday for instance, has been a bad day. 

Well thats a little bit more about me. I have to say that this community is amazing, and one of the few forums where i feel completely comfortable being myself.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I went off the meds because.of increased risk of drug abuse, and sciziperma also I was gaining weight too fast. My deppresionmakes me remember everything dies, and no one is innocent at times. I also remember we're everything ends up in depression. I technically do not have ADHD it is labelled asperger syndrome with attention problems which is pretty much the same thing. Glad you are off the meds.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I went off the meds because.of increased risk of drug abuse, and sciziperma also I was gaining weight too fast.


yeah, i have bit of history with the first riskyou listed...also part of the big driving factor for going off the meds...havent dabbled there for a couple of years though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am now just at high risk for sciziperma.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

@Perry, Depression is a chemical imbalance. You cannot simply "be happy", it it out of people with depression's control. It is the way their brain is built.


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

So, I'm not supposed to "promote" other forums. But the rules only specify linking...? So, any of you on wrong planet? (Sorry if I'm breaking the rules, I'm just curious.)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

See it a lot.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I've got a myriad of issues: OCD, ADD, MDD, GAD, PDDNOS, EDNOS, and a seizure disorder that was brought on by medication. I'm trying to get healthy, but I think a large part of my newfound stability was having my cats and fish to care for.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I have little attention.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

agunn1231 said:


> I have a lot of trouble with talking to people, cant go ask for help at stores, i would rather search for something for two hours than approach a clerk.


Yeah me too. I'll look myself for things in stores, or have someone I am with ask for me. This is because I have Social Anxiety Disorder or Social Phobia. Very hard to talk to ppl I don't know, even on the phone. On the PC it is so much easier so I like being online better than being at social events unless I know all the ppl well.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a hard time in conversations hard to tell when there board and do all the talking plus eye contact problems.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

All of my issues are health related  Heart, kidneys, liver, thyroid, diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, tumors... daughter is an aspie though  

Much love to you Chocolate!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you. I wish your child the best.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I was recently diagnosed with Aspergers.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Welcome to the family then. Do I put then or than there?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Then.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Of course. c:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you do to help with your Aspergers? I take therapy. I go to a social skills group. I go to a teacher who helps my lisp and scocial skills. My mom gives me some medicine that is supposed to help.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Not much anymore. My mom has left me on my own because she tried everything but it isn't working.

I also have Fear and Depression symptoms.


----------



## BeautifulBubbles (Feb 20, 2011)

I have interstitial cystitis, IC for short(aka painful bladder syndrome) . I don't have many of the common symptoms associated with it but I do have pain, BUT unfortunately my pain level is categorized as severe.


----------



## BeautifulBubbles (Feb 20, 2011)

sorry, didn't mean for the "BUT" to be in capps


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For me the bathroom is relaxing no people.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very true, Choclate. Lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have only depression ^^;;; i don't have anything really big
is quick temper one? o3o


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have deppression too.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have depression with a mood disorder (not severe enough to be bipolar but close enough) and anxiety


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been wondering if my deppression is bipolar. I know my dad is atleast dressed.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

So a few months ago my girlfriend brought up the possibility that I may have AS, with looking into it, everything I have found describes me almos perfectly, it also helped me realize that what i was generally teeming as a "bad day" was more of a meltdown, I also realized that my mother, who is really mean and also a special education teacher, used terms that apply to those on the spectrum's behavior such as "perseveration" to describe things I was doing, but would also hold "getting me tested for special ed" over my head as a punishment....regardless I'm not gonna bring up the fact I most likely am an AS individual till I get an official diagnosis, but since my girlfriend brought this up and after researching a lot, I have found a lot of information that is making our relationship easier, I also understand why i have never been able to talk to employees at stores, and even to teachers or employers, not easily at least. Sorry I am rambling, I ramble a lot it seems


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

I have poor vision and dyslexia.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Umm... I have this foot problem that makes me unable to run for a long time and stand too long. There's no real name for it.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

There is definitely something wrong with me but no one wants to give me a diagnosis


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The person who diagnosed me with Aspergers said I would be Mentally challenged and never accoplish anything. I took Phycological testing and did very well acidemitly.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate my life. I wish I was dead.


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I hate my life. I wish I was dead.


Those are strong words. If you are feeling that way you need to talk to someone immediately. I am so sorry that you are going through a difficult time. Do you have someone you feel like you can talk to?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ktbrew said:


> Those are strong words. If you are feeling that way you need to talk to someone immediately. I am so sorry that you are going through a difficult time. Do you have someone you feel like you can talk to?


Don't worry I have said that many times before. I don't like talking to anyone.


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

Just because youve said it before doesnt mean youre okay. It means youre going through something difficult. Maybe its one thing or maybe an accumulation of many things. I just dont think a person should have through heavy times alone. Its hard to open up. But sometimes its necessary to make changes needed to be in a better place.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ktbrew said:


> Just because youve said it before doesnt mean youre okay. It means youre going through something difficult. Maybe its one thing or maybe an accumulation of many things. I just dont think a person should have through heavy times alone. Its hard to open up. But sometimes its necessary to make changes needed to be in a better place.


I'll tell you whats bothering me this time. I have been sturggling with strange behaviors all my life and I finally found something that fits the description of my behaviors and that is Aspeger's syndrome. Well I had an appointment with my psychiatrist today and I was hoping he would diagnose me and then so many questions I have been asking myself my whole life would be answered. But no, he said to be diagnosed I would have to be tested which he said was really expensive. So now I have to continue to suffer through everything and I can't put a name to it so others and myself know whats wrong with me. I have never got the help and attention that I need for my problems and I probably never will.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I'll tell you whats bothering me this time. I have been sturggling with strange behaviors all my life and I finally found something that fits the description of my behaviors and that is Aspeger's syndrome. Well I had an appointment with my psychiatrist today and I was hoping he would diagnose me and then so many questions I have been asking myself my whole life would be answered. But no, he said to be diagnosed I would have to be tested which he said was really expensive. So now I have to continue to suffer through everything and I can't put a name to it so others and myself know whats wrong with me. I have never got the help and attention that I need for my problems and I probably never will.


I feel you there, i cant afford to get tested to see whats up either. You have a support system here though, I am in the process of learning everything that i can learn about it since i am suspicious.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

agunn1231 said:


> I feel you there, i cant afford to get tested to see whats up either. You have a support system here though, I am in the process of learning everything that i can learn about it since i am suspicious.


Thank you very much. I really appreciate it. Do you think you have Aspergers too? Or something else?


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

If your psych wont diagnose you unless you pay then i highly recommend finding help from your community's mental health programs. I know in MT, we have a Mental health clinic for people that dont have the financial on insurance coverage for seeing a psychologist or psychiatrist. Other than that you sound like you are doing the things that are very important like awareness, educating yourself and talking to people (on here) that may not know you personally, but wont judge you and want the best for you. I have ADD, anxiety and SPD. I went to a Nurse practitioner who has diagnosed me and prescribes me my meds because there is no way i could pay for a psychiatrist to. I hate that there are so many people out there that need help but cant get it because the cost. It isnt right.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

adhd and anxiety disorder. they didn't call it adhd when i was a young girl in school. back then they called it, lazy or " she's just not applying herself." at least kids now can get help. although a lot of these kids are over-medicated. but at least it has a name now.


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

I didnt get diagnosed until I was 29. My son was diagnosed with ADHD and upon educating myself for him, i discovered that I should be diagnosed as well. Let me tell you, it changed my life. All of the years I spent questioning why things were do difficult for me and easy for others, wondering what was wrong with me finally had some answers. Medication is not a cure, but it gives the area of my brain that lacks concentration, motivation and endurance to complete simple tasks the "jump start" it cannot do on its own. I believe education, awareness and support are just as vital as medication in coping with the different wiring my brain has.

The difficult part with diagnosis and treatment with mental and mood "disorders" is that there isnt a blood test one can take and have the answers as to what a person needs to take, how much and how long. Its trial and error which can be just as hard to deal with as the disorder itself. However once a person finds support, diet, exercise, has educated themselves, and for some found the right meds or med combination, there is happiness and contentment....a light at the end of the tunnel, so to speak.

Sorry to rant, but this is a subject I feel so strongly about.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

the doctors my son has seen over the years have really run the gambit. on one hand one doctor thought just diet and exercise, others adderall at various strengths. i know its bad for his heart. so i worry a lot. i feel strongly about this too. this is something that you struggle with your entire life. sometimes i feel like sisyphus, pushing the boulder up the hill only for it to roll down again.


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

My son tried adderal and it made him an emotional wreck, then he tried concerta and we only had him on that for a week as it made him seem like he was on meth, last we have had himon dexedrine and it has worked for 4 years now. We just adjusted his dosage for the first time 2 months ago and that has had positive results as well. 

Definitely doesnt take care of everything, but makes it easier for him to function at school. He has his emotional meltdowns regularly, which aren't easy, but its all comes down to dealing with one moment at a time vs looking too far into the future and it helps that i can relate and discuss that i too have these areas that are a struggle, and am here for him.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I have always been obsessed with one thing at a time and I like to collect the things I am obsessed with. I also like to learn everything I can about the obsession. If something else catches my interest, my brain forces me to choose between the new thing and old thing. I can't be obsessed with two things at the same time. Sometimes my brain makes me pick the new thing, which is very painful for me because I want to hold on to the old thing. Sometimes there are short periods of time when I don't have an obsession. These times are also very upsetting and stressful. I often worry that parts of my collection are going to start being made differently or that the company will stop making it altogether. I also worry about parts of my collection becoming worn out or chemically breaking down before the end of my life.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh and I like to talk about my obsession excessively.


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

It sounds like you find an interest and you hyper-focus on it. Its a form of stimulation. When you dont have something to focus on in an extreme way you are unstimulated which can lead to anxiety and depression. The key is to stick to positive things to hyper-focus on.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ktbrew said:


> It sounds like you find an interest and you hyper-focus on it. Its a form of stimulation. When you dont have something to focus on in an extreme way you are unstimulated which can lead to anxiety and depression. The key is to stick to positive things to hyper-focus on.


Yep that's exactly what I do and that is what happens. That is a big part of Asperger's, isn't it? That and the extreme anxiety over changes.


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

Its common for several mental "disorders". I know with adhd or add hyper-focus is a "symptom" also change is very difficult to adapt to when I am not the one making the decision for the change to happen. My son deals with it as well. I cant tell him "stop what youre doing and come to dinner" i have to give hum a 10 and 5 minute heads up so he can adapt to that change at his pace. Immediate change doesnt work in my household. He would hyper focus on his video games so we make sure HE sets the timer for 20 minutes so he has part of the control for his own security and emotional adaptability. 

Im glad you recognize these areas you deal with because they are easier to make work for you in a positive way when you know they exist.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Thank you very much. I really appreciate it. Do you think you have Aspergers too? Or something else?


Suspecting i have aspergers, i abbreviated it as AS in my other post as that is how i have seen it abbreviated in a lot of what i read.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

agunn1231 said:


> Suspecting i have aspergers, i abbreviated it as AS in my other post as that is how i have seen it abbreviated in a lot of what i read.


What makes you think you have it?


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

in a one on one setting i can usually conversat with people, but bring others into the equation and i have a lot of trouble relating to waht is being said, i also find it very hard to talk to people that i dont know very well, at my new job i wanted to tell people about going to the aquarium over the weekend, but I couldnt find the words to start the conversation. When music is too loud or there is too much happening i tend to shut down, i referred to these as my "bad days" until i learned about aspergers, Some of the times that i really end up shutting down is when i am out in public in large crowds, like events downtown and at the store, I will get like a fog in my brain and look down at my feet and speak softly saying to my girlfriend(if she is with me) or outloud to myself "I just wanna go home, i just wanna go home" Some of the things that also set this off is someone bumping into me, usually i can deal with it for a while, but when it get to be too much, if i dont make it home to mellow out i usually end up not saying anything at all other than a few words here and there that make little sense, and when i get home i usually end up sitting in my favorite chair curled up and slightly rocking back and forth till i feel okay again. I am incredible tactile defensive, there are some things that even the thought of touching makes me cringe, like micro-fiber cloth, and this one blanket that my mother got me a few years ago when i started college. There are also a lot of foods i will not eat, because of their texture, like cooked carrots. I tend to not understand when someone says something funny, or there are times i will say something that i mean seriously, but the way it comes out people laugh and think i am being funny. When a new topic cathes my interest that is the only thing that i will focus on, learning all i can about it, and even after i have learned everythinh i can find i still crave more information about it. I have a collection of movie memoribilllia, i hae always liked to collect things like that, and i always worry that the things i like wont always be around or available. I say a lot of things to people, things that are on my mind, that they can take as being rude, but really i am just saying what i think. I also have found that i repeat myself and people often, or if i dont outright repeat what someone tells me i will mouth it back to them, i dont look people in the eyes, instead i will look past them or watch their mouth or hands or what ever. I often get overwhelmed by emotions, like so many things coming in at once that i cant process it, I also dont always know what emotion i am feeling. WHen things do upset me, it is very hard for me to communicate that, and a lot of more "abstract" questions are lost on me, such as "what did you do today" my responce is usually "stuff" or "Idunno" but when formed more direct such as "i would like you to tell me about your day" i get it and the information comes out like an open flood gate. WHen i get upset, anything that someone says will feel like a direct attack, even if deep down i know they are trying to help. two days ago I got overwhelmed at a store looking for clay and just sat down on the floor, my girlfriend went to ask the employees where the clay was and that made me upset and made me feel like i couldnt find it on my own. that escalated to me wandering around the store even after i had the clay, barely making it home, she asked me to do the dishes cause i was hungry and that set me into a wreck and i just ended up curled up in my hoodie with the hood over my head in my favorite chair crying like none other muttering something along the lines of "i didnt do" over and over again, until i slumped over sideways and went silent for a bit, then got up fine and dandy and did some dishes like nothing hd hapened.

just a few reasons i think i may have it

Edit--I also tend to be better at communicating on forums online or via text message with people than in person, i will even email my boss about something rather than ask in person.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow. Have almost all of the symptoms you do. Also Whenever I am with more than one person I tend to feel ignored or like no one is listening to me and I get my feelings hurt.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

The past few days I have been really stressing out because of the thought of New Life Spectrum changing their formula or ceasing to make the betta formula. I don't know what I would do if that happened


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

I can completely relate to that. I was worried that the heater that i use wont always be around if the one i have now breaks, i also worry that the carnivorous plants i have wont be available next summer so if any of mine die i will be out of luck in one of my favorite hobbies.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Wow. Have almost all of the symptoms you do. Also Whenever I am with more than one person I tend to feel ignored or like no one is listening to me and I get my feelings hurt.


THIS! the other day my girlfriend had some friends over and i asked if after the movie they were watching was over if they could leave because i was getting tired, and no one even acknowledged what i had said.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

*Ua*



agunn1231 said:


> I can completely relate to that. I was worried that the heater that i use wont always be around if the one i have now breaks, i also worry that the carnivorous plants i have wont be available next summer so if any of mine die i will be out of luck in one of my favorite hobbies.


Omg I have the same worry about the heater too! I also worry that they will stop making standerd size aquariums. I want things like that to stay the same until after I die.

Edit: the title was an accident


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ wow....I also much prefer talking thru text like the internet or texting. I get really upset when I'm getting a phone call.

I must say...whatever we have...It's gotta be the same thing...


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Agreed, I only answer phone calls from my dad and gf, anyone else the phone gets handed to someone else to answer it, and when I am on the phone I have to be walking around and I usually pace back and forth


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I will answer the phone because it's my cell phone and I have to. I just suffer through it but I hate it. I also hate making plans with people but I feel like I'm forced into it when I do. I feel guilty very easily.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, I will make plans and then feel forced as well, especially when it is at someone else's house, what's worse is it is hard for me to tell people I don't want to hang out or do something


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know if what I have counts but I am dyslexic, prone to going through a really low state and often hallucinate or see things.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

agunn1231 said:


> Yeah, I will make plans and then feel forced as well, especially when it is at someone else's house, what's worse is it is hard for me to tell people I don't want to hang out or do something


Me too. I always feel so guilty about it. I have always had problems with being assertive.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, it always made me upset when people would say "why don't you just e assertive, whats the worst that will happen" like I don't think the world will end, I just cannot make myself be assertive without being so freaking uncomfortable. 


Horsyqueen I think that does count


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Do you get guilty easily too? Because it might just be the way my mom raised me. 

Yeah horsyqueen that counts  I mean if you want it to anyway.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

I get extremely guilty. About stuff I shouldn't get guilty about too, like I accidentally bumped into a lady at the store I said sorry and she said its okay but I still felt so awful and guilty about it


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I get guilty very easily.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I get guilty very easily.


You do too? I didn't know that was part of Asperger's and I think all three of us have it. I also have a much easier time talking to people that I know have a similar interest as me.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its part of OCD. Which I am pretty sure you have. Its an Anxiety disorder.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Its part of OCD. Which I am pretty sure you have. Its an Anxiety disorder.


I probably have that as well. Do you think I have Asperger's?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would say a mild to moderate case.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I would say a mild to moderate case.


Sometimes I can't tell if someone is joking and sometimes people laugh at me when I'm not joking. I also have to constantly ask my boyfriend if he is happy or okay.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you had sevre you would not have a boyfriend. I saw a video with someone with Sevre asperger syndrome. If I remember right they were still learning what smiling meant.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

I am fairly positive that I have it, but still am going to wait until I can get an official yes or no, but still do lots of research, every day the last month or sO I have learned something new XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You know feburary 14 is Dr. Hans Asperger day.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If you had sevre you would not have a boyfriend. I saw a video with someone with Sevre asperger syndrome. If I remember right they were still learning what smiling meant.


Actually I think he has it too. And I think if it is that severe then it is closer to classic Autism.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

agunn1231 said:


> I am fairly positive that I have it, but still am going to wait until I can get an official yes or no, but still do lots of research, every day the last month or sO I have learned something new XD


Me too. I can't wait to get an answer! I would actually be very relieved if I did in fact have it because it would explain so much...


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Sometimes I can't tell if someone is joking and sometimes people laugh at me when I'm not joking. I also have to constantly ask my boyfriend if he is happy or okay.


I am always asking Hallie that, especially if she is quieter than normal, I can tell she gets annoyed with constant "what's wrong are you okay?"


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The biggest tip. Hate Autism Speaks.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

@ agunn : Yeah I worry about Kevin getting annoyed...So I am always asking if he is annoyed too XD

@Choclate : Why what's Autism Speaks?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Some Company that supports Curing and Aborting Autistics.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The biggest tip. Hate Autism Speaks.


I have heard of them and really dislike what they are about...bad bad group of people.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You sound like you have Aspergers then.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

IMO Austism is a blessing not a disease. It does NOT need to be "cured".


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Exactly. Neurodiversity. My Friends thought I was faking ADHD because I enjoy ADHD. Ironically 1 had ADHD and a few other disorders and the other had ADD and a few other problems.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Exactly. Neurodiversity. My Friends thought I was faking ADHD because I enjoy ADHD. Ironically 1 had ADHD and a few other disorders and the other had ADD and a few other problems.


I hate it when NTs treat Autistic people like they are stupid or an invalid. I want to actually have autism like I said and I wouldn't give it up for anything.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Non of them were NTs. Except the midget but hes the most understanding of my problems. Ironically another one has Asperger Syndrome.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Non of them were NTs. Except the midget but hes the most understanding of my problems. Ironically another one has Asperger Syndrome.


I was talking about Autism Speaks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There is one Autistic there he works in advertisment.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I am very upset now I am leaving.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why?


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Indeed, I wouldn't change the way I am for anything, whether I have it or not. It gives me some great insights as to why hallie and my relationship is so tough sometimes, oh also finnfinn I like your picture!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I change some parts. Not the important stuff though.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

agunn1231 said:


> Indeed, I wouldn't change the way I am for anything, whether I have it or not. It gives me some great insights as to why hallie and my relationship is so tough sometimes, oh also finnfinn I like your picture!


Thank you! I feel like I got lucky with that picture. lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Asperger allows me to be great with Carter.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Asperger allows me to be great with Carter.


I think the fact that I *probably* am an Aspie makes me take excellent care of all of my pets. I love them so much.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I can see the world trough Carters eyes. Flare flare.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I can see the world trough Carters eyes. Flare flare.


Lol! Me and Finn both are easily startled lol...


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

i think that is alo why i love all of my pets so much, i am waiting to get a new fish untill after i move soon, i dunno i love seeing fish swim around, the other day i wasnt doing so great, so my girl and i went to the aquarium and i tell you what, every time we are there looking at all the fish my face lights up, I always spout off so much information about the fish, stuff she has heard a million times im sure.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

agunn1231 said:


> i think that is alo why i love all of my pets so much, i am waiting to get a new fish untill after i move soon, i dunno i love seeing fish swim around, the other day i wasnt doing so great, so my girl and i went to the aquarium and i tell you what, every time we are there looking at all the fish my face lights up, I always spout off so much information about the fish, stuff she has heard a million times im sure.


I always like to "teach" my bf things about animals. Im so glad he puts up with me lol. I feel like I can really relate to animals. I startle easily; I only like people I am used to, and I dont like sudden loud noises...


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

i hear that. i also hate when people are here unexpectedly, either when i get home ffrom work or when I get a text saying "hey let me in, im outside" it just bothers me.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

agunn1231 said:


> i hear that. i also hate when people are here unexpectedly, either when i get home ffrom work or when I get a text saying "hey let me in, im outside" it just bothers me.


Yup I think I'm the same way because unexpected visitors never come for me, but my bf's brothers friends are constantly over and it bugs the heck out of me, and when one of my bf's mom's friends comes over it bothers me. The only person I don't mind coming without my notice is my bf's best friend Rory. I like rory, and I know it makes Kevin happy to have him over and I don't mind his company. He doesn't pressure me to talk to him all the time but he is still nice to me and acknowledges me when I'm with him and Kevin.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I know this is kind of a weird question, but do any of you use alcohol to cope with your Aspergers or suspected Aspergers? I know I do...kind of a lot. It doesn't allow my brain to worry about change and it has gotten me through many, many social situations....such as parties and family get-togethers...


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I know this is kind of a weird question, but do any of you use alcohol to cope with your Aspergers or suspected Aspergers? I know I do...kind of a lot. It doesn't allow my brain to worry about change and it has gotten me through many, many social situations....such as parties and family get-togethers...


I do not, but i know of others who do, I used to use other substances to cope, but decided to stop doing that and just be me, for a time when i did use alcohol, it lead me to having more violent outbursts.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hate it when they give me a bloodtest. They then say we need another one. If there so sure I have Lyme Disease just give me the meds.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I hate it when they give me a bloodtest. They then say we need another one. If there so sure I have Lyme Disease just give me the meds.


The doctor thinks you have Lyme disease?! Why?!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have most of the symptoms even phycological symptoms. I even have cherryanginomas.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

We all are given challenges in life (not more than we can handle) and the test is how we deal with them. 
I have been participating in a few other unrelated forums for some years. I recently stumbled into here since I adopted a male Betta from someone who was unable to care for him.
I must say that you are the friendliest group that I have come across, by far.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There are chalenges in life we cant handle.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> There are chalenges in life we cant handle.


+1

I can't handle whats happening to me, thats why I'm not a functioning member of society.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the +1. isochronism What disorder are you facing?


----------



## jessp118 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hmmmmm..... Clinical depression, ADD, OCD, half deaf in one ear and a small learning disorder. Thats all that i have and my therapist dropped off the face of the earth 2 months ago.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Choc, I'm normal... and it's not all it's cracked up to be!! HA But really, just dealing with this crazy world and crazy people. I like animals, don't like people, but do like individuals.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

jessp118 said:


> Hmmmmm..... Clinical depression, ADD, OCD, half deaf in one ear and a small learning disorder. Thats all that i have and my therapist dropped off the face of the earth 2 months ago.


 Wish you the best. My Deppression creeps up on me some days.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Choc & Finn, you two ARE handling it in your own ways. 
You're here, smart, taking care of fish, and alive. 
You'll get better at it in time.


----------



## jessp118 (Dec 10, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Wish you the best. My Deppression creeps up on me some days.


Yea two years ago I was in a mental hospital. Now i no longer need medication. Turns out all the yelling in the house was the cause. Doesn't help that i also got it from my grandfather.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

isochronism said:


> Choc & Finn, you two ARE handling it in your own ways.
> You're here, smart, taking care of fish, and alive.
> You'll get better at it in time.


 Hate to tell you but my Anxiety is getting worse. Aspergers will affect me for life.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Of course I don't know much about that affliction, and only know you by your helpful and sometimes funny posts. 
Just somehow feel you will get better at dealing with them little by little.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Parts of Asperger get worse as you age some parts get better. But it rarely goes away. If you went to my School you would see how much my problems affect me. I wear a sweatshirt in my head. I curl up inside a sweatshirt. I cannot Focus. My handwriting is terrible.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

my hadwriting is awful too, always has been, at my job, when ever i have some down time I am usually in the break room curled up in a chair with my sweatshirt on and my hood up over my head. I have ups and downs...my meltdowns have mellowed out, went from freaking out and biting myself to calm down almost weekly when i was younger, to now a days i usually curl up and cry and rock back and forth. I havent bitten myself except for once in the last 2-3 years, that time it left a mark for about 2 months, going away finally. Yesterday was exceptionally difficult at work, some insecurities were creeping up that i know have lead to melt downs, and luckily there werent any triggers at work until the end of the day about 15 minutes before i got off, and i could hold together until i got home.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I used to eat glue in kindergarten lol. I often got in trouble without knowing what I did wrong. People were always telling me to focus and I didn't know what they were talking about.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

what always gets to me is that my mother is a special ed teacher and my aunt is a school psychologist and they both worked with kids on the spectrum on a daily basis yet said nothing to me about any of the signs that i was showing. my mom even used terms like perseveration to describe what i was doing and was the first person to explain that my hatred for certain textures and things was being tactile defensive....But my mother is all around a not so great person, she used to lock me in my room when my grades were bad, and we fought on a daily basis one i hit middle school age.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

agunn1231 said:


> what always gets to me is that my mother is a special ed teacher and my aunt is a school psychologist and they both worked with kids on the spectrum on a daily basis yet said nothing to me about any of the signs that i was showing. my mom even used terms like perseveration to describe what i was doing and was the first person to explain that my hatred for certain textures and things was being tactile defensive....But my mother is all around a not so great person, she used to lock me in my room when my grades were bad, and we fought on a daily basis one i hit middle school age.



I think sometimes parents refuse to admit that their child has a problem
like that. Thats why I'm not mentioning Asperger's to my parents until I get a definite diagnosis.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

that is my plan too. I also am not sure how to bring it up at work without all of the false ideas about what it is becoming a factor...I just dont want to end up having a bad day or something


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I used to really bite my arm like weeks ago.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, I can't explain it but biting just makes it feel better, any other self harm has never helped me feel any better but if I'm upset and bite myself it helps.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its Emo something disorder.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I used to bang my head against the wall and try and knock myself out when I got really upset. The emotion was just too much for me and I wanted to be unconscious.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I tried to commit suicide during diary of a wimpy kid one the movie.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I tried to commit suicide during diary of a wimpy kid one the movie.


Really? What did you do?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Started strangling.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Started strangling.


You started strangling yourself in the movie theater?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It wouldnt surprise me if I was doing it to help ignore the movie.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I liked that movie


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It was too diferent from the Book.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh I really liked the book. Did you like the book?


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

upon some thinking, and serious reflecting on my life...i wonder if this possibility of aspergers doesnt in some way explain why i cannot handle being in an airport or flying on a large plane. yet if i get onto a small private plane with just a few close family members I am A-OK. I think the larger airportsand planes, wel i know, they stress me out, all the people and its always loud and by the time i get on a plane its still loud, people bumping into me, I just try to go to sleep, But because of that i haent flown any place in 3 years.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thats interesting... I dont really mind being on a plane, but I hate airports because they are big and loud and confusing.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love air planes.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I love air planes.


What do you like about them? I used to like them a lot when I was a kid


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You get to sit there and there is a nice moving feeling.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

big planes are too much for me as ive gotten older, but small planes are awesome.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Planes are so quite.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not real fond of flying. Lost luggage, no pilot, no crew, long layovers.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am so lazy sitting there and getting food.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am so lazy sitting there and getting food.


Yeah I definitely like the sitting there and getting served part...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Plus the seats are so big.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

i cant have any of the food they serve, im allergic to dairy products. I much prefer trains, Absolutely love trains, ever since i was little, if i saw a train all i would say over and over "is it going is it going?" i like riding the lightrail(denver's above ground subway type system) because on the way to my school there is a train yard.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

agunn1231 said:


> i cant have any of the food they serve, im allergic to dairy products. I much prefer trains, Absolutely love trains, ever since i was little, if i saw a train all i would say over and over "is it going is it going?" i like riding the lightrail(denver's above ground subway type system) because on the way to my school there is a train yard.


Were you a Thomas the Tank Engine fan when you were little? I loved that show...


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

It's pretty cool that there are others who are considered disabled and love fishkeeping as much as I do! When it comes to me, I have *takes deep breath* Aspergers, Depression, Dyslexia, GAD, Hemiplegic Migraines, Hypothyroidism, Obsesive Compulsive Trait, and a laundry list of food and medical allergies both mild and severe. I also have a degenerative syatic nerve, pain and weakness on my left side, constant nausa, B deficiancy, and a history of being on the recieving end of an abusive parent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> It's pretty cool that there are others who are considered disabled and love fishkeeping as much as I do! When it comes to me, I have *takes deep breath* Aspergers, Depression, Dyslexia, GAD, Hemiplegic Migraines, Hypothyroidism, Obsesive Compulsive Trait, and a laundry list of food and medical allergies both mild and severe. I also have a degenerative syatic nerve, pain and weakness on my left side, constant nausa, B deficiancy, and a history of being on the recieving end of an abusive parent.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im sorry you are afflicted by all those things. I have the constant nausea as well. It is so annoying and at times debilitating. Whats worse is the doctors have no explanation for it, after doing every test in the book...


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I know! They're like Here! Take more meds to try to help with the nausa since we have NO clue what's causing it. Seriously!?! Why do they have to throw meds at everything!?!

And no big about my problems. It is what it is. And being stuck at home all the time gives me more time for my fishies ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> I know! They're like Here! Take more meds to try to help with the nausa since we have NO clue what's causing it. Seriously!?! Why do they have to throw meds at everything!?!
> 
> And no big about my problems. It is what it is. And being stuck at home all the time gives me more time for my fishies ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know!! I'm currently on Cymbalta for Fibromyalgia but it doesn't even do anything...


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Omg! Get off that crap! :shock:

I've had friends who have been on that med and one friend's uncle and the ALL either got suicidal ideations, atempted suicide, or went completly lolo after a while! Not some, ALL! Thank God they warned me.

Like 4 friends, 5 friends of friends, and 1 friend's uncle. Did some digging and found out about some data they failed to report after the drug triales under the excuse of "trade secrets" which basically covered up the high percentage of suicidal ideations, atempts, and sucessful complections. Nasty stuff that. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> Omg! Get off that crap! :shock:
> 
> I've had friends who have been on that med and one friend's uncle and the ALL either got suicidal ideations, atempted suicide, or went completly lolo after a while! Not some, ALL! Thank God they warned me.
> 
> ...


Omg wow! I feel like I'm already going bonkers...I'm going to try and get off all meds soon anyway because I think my depression and anxiety are just a byproduct of thr real problem...Which I think is Aspergers...


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

If you are an Aspy, you still might need some help. I'm on Zoloft as well as a B multivitamin and sublingual B12. It helps with stress and depression as people like me are natorous for low B vitamins in the body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its Aspie.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Were you a Thomas the Tank Engine fan when you were little? I loved that show...


yes i was a huge fan


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> If you are an Aspy, you still might need some help. I'm on Zoloft as well as a B multivitamin and sublingual B12. It helps with stress and depression as people like me are natorous for low B vitamins in the body.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am actually in the looooong process of getting off zoloft. It hasn't really done much for me. I am looking into cognitive behavioral therapy and Aspie support groups


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been on Zoloft for anxiety and had no problems with it. I this k it helped me but the first few weeks on it were miserable!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a few anger issues and a tendency to ignore and can be ticked easily. My mom says I'm bipolar. Not really disabled but those are my issues.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I think it helps when you take it on time. And meds work differently with each person. One will clame it's a wonder drug while others have nightmarish stories. To each his own. I however believe in holistic threapy which means talk therapy, diet, vitamins, drugs, and exercise. All work together and build off each other to make you a healthier and happier person. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

I was diagnosed with severe OCD and a bit of ADHD when I was younger. Was medicated for it for a while, but surprisingly my doctor said after a while that I had enough self control that they wouldn't be necessary in such high amounts, and eventually I was taken off of them all together. I can't say they affect me too much - my OCD still flares up now and again and can kind of cause paranoia and anxiety attacks, however this doesn't happen too often and I can normally keep it at a relatively stress-free level. My ADHD has kind of evaporated entirely over the years, honestly - most of the symptoms of it I showed at the time of my diagnosis have gone away and I honestly think I might have just had a bit too much sugar when I was a kid.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Zoloft... I figure I was on that for 12-15 years.... then they switched me to Prozac. Severe depression, anxiety, with trichotillomania (compulsive hair pulling).

I know some people will poopoo modern psycho-pharmacology, but I couldn't manage without my meds.

I wish these had been around back in the 80's, or at least, there were dr's who knew about them where I grew up. I've been suffering from various disorders since I was a little kid


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I pull my Eye Brows off and perch. I also wear shorts in Virginia winter.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I have to have many things so-so. The radio set on a certain stayion before I turn it off in my car. The tv on chanel 3. Cereal in spoonfull with even numbers of pieces. Lots of little things. And I bite my nails. It doesn't make me weird. Just unique. Like my dad says "Normal is boring" In otherwords, why strive for normality? The C student status? The average life? I don't know about yall, but I strive for far more than something as trivial as "normal" I want to be the best me that I can possibly be and be proud of what I have done when I am no longer one of the living.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have set TV volumes for TV. 9,11,17, and 21.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I have mild depression, moderate anxiety (currently on Pristiq) congenital week joints, and pinched nerves in my back.
I'm currently trying to find a way to make my last 3 Pristiq tablets last until my next doctor appointment on the 3rd. Hopefully they'll give me something else, that will actually work. I've tried Pristiq, Webutrin, and Lexapro. They tend to work for a while, then just quit having any effect. 
When I went to the Shriners hospital in South Carolina a few years ago, they said that I would be in a wheelchair by now. Don't know where they got that notion. I usually don't have any problem from my orthopedic issues, plus I'm double jointed. Everything has a silver lining!
I also have a tendency to obsess on one topic and learn everything about it, then move on to something else. Right now I'm on goldfish, LOL.
I'm really just a normal person. I've learned to work with or around my issues, and mostly I have a normal life. Sure, I sometimes can't go out of the house without freaking out, and I walk a bit differently than other people, but I have an IQ of 165-ish and a lot of empathy for others. My tendency to over focus on one topic can actually be an asset, and I retain most of what I read.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Normal is boring. In my science class my table as an insult will say your normal.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I have been diagnosed with major depression and manic depression. The psychiatrist also told me I am co-dependent. My therapist who I've had since I was like 5 years old also told me that she suspects that I have Borderline Personality Disorder, although I have NOT been diagnosed with this by an actual Psychiatrist.

I was taking medication for depression and manic depression for awhile but stopped taking it mostly due to stupid remarks I got from my mom (I was in 8th grade or so). Sometimes I put my pills down the sink instead of taking them, and on those days my mom would make comments like, "I can tell you took your meds today." On days I DID take them, she would make comments like, "You didn't take your pills today, did you?" They didn't make me feel any different and those comments convinced me that they didn't make any difference. They had me on several different meds for depression, but I think they either didn't work or they just made me feel empty. I also suspect that I have some sort of anxiety disorder, but this has also not been diagnosed. 

I've always been more of an animal person than a people person and I think that these things have contributed to my lack of people skills. I've never been much of a socializer.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sometimes like now my Deppression comes back. My Neighbors grumpy on ADD med. Off meds hes a nice energetic youth.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Depression sucks. I have moments where I get really excited over _something_, but then depressed again because I don't know what that _something_ is. Caring for animals helps me keep my mind off of it. At times I get very scared or anxious about things that I also don't know. I have highs and lows that are seemingly caused by nothing at all. Meds don't help near as much as keeping busy. It seems that my bettas are better meds than any actual meds.

They also affect everyone differently. I have a cousin with ADHD and her meds help tremendously, but for others, they seem to either do nothing or make them feel nothing.

Again, at times, I'd rather feel nothing than these extreme and unexplainable highs and lows. Sometimes the only thing that gets me up in the morning (besides work or school) is the desire to say good morning to my fish and a hot cup of coffee, lol. The fact that both of my fish have also been sick gets me up pretty quickly. At times it's almost like I'm expecting to find one of them dead...


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I totally get that Alaya! Some days I just want to curl up in the bed, but Gus needs me, so I roll out of bed and live my life. I found that he and my vitamin therapy have helped me more than my meds, although they do help. And don't let the sadness suck you in if something happens to one of your babies. Such is life. And you must know that her life had meaning because of how she helped you, regardless of its length 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I know. I feel incredibly helpless when something is wrong but I can't figure out_ what_. I finally figured out that my CT is blind (but my VT is still having other issues) and it worries me so completely that his life will not be as good as if he could see just like any other betta.
They are more stressful than any other pet that I've owned because I can't just take them to the vet and figure out whats wrong, but they also occupy a lot more of my time.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would rather have no emotions too.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

i have 3 blood pressure diseases that i'm on medication for and 2 fragile bone/joint diseases. and depression problems.

If i never got diagnosed by the doctor who perscribed me the meds for my blood pressure diseases; i would be like i was..... sick as a dog. Not being able to eat, LOW LLOW LOOWWWW blood pressure, fainting, migranes, extreme fatigue, no point to be in this world because i felt like i was dying.

THANK YOU DR. ABDALLAH :roll:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My bones are so hard. Someone punched my leg and they got hurt. I have done things most people brake a bone doing.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

bettaluver14 said:


> Not being able to eat, ... fainting, migranes, extreme fatigue, no point to be in this world because i felt like i was dying.


This sounds like me. I have met someone who used to have such bad pain all over that she literally couldn't walk up the stairs or hold on to a coffee cup. She was diagnosed with arthritis by several doctors before she finally figured out (on her own, I believe) that she had a severe allergy to gluten.

Edit: I'm also on the depo-provera shot which causes bone density loss.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I went on the Caison Diet for years and shockingly have hard bones. I hate people pushing the Vegan diet on others. If I remeber right people with MTHFR should not take fake protiens. I get food poisoning from many brands.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

For others with depression/anxiety disorders, what treatment(s) and/or therapies have worked for you. I was just recently officially diagnosed within the last year, and just haven't done much research as to what's out there.

I have an appointment with a new doctor on the 3rd, and I'm hoping he'll be open to more treatment options than, "Here, take this pill and see if it works." 

I have a family history of depression, anxiety, OCD, and some others that no one will talk to me about. My dad has had a really tough year, and we tend to just feed off of each other. 

BTW, I love this thread, Choc. Makes me feel a little less alone. =)


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I pull my Eye Brows off and perch. I also wear shorts in Virginia winter.


I pull out my eyelashes but you can't tell. What do you mean "perch"?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I sit on the chair my legs on it and there curled up. My hair is so black when the suns out I put my Sweatshirt over it because my hair heats up.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I sit on the chair my legs on it and there curled up. My hair is so black when the suns out I put my Sweatshirt over it because my hair heats up.


I have been perching as long as I can remember then...Does it mean anything? I always thought it was just comfortable...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I find it relaxing others find it wierd. I also wear shorts and short sleaves in winter/fall/spring/summer. http://crystalchild.wordpress.com/tag/betta-fish/


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

You have a blind CT Alyia? Well this is an oportunity for inovation, not sadness! :-D

I would put her in a tank by herself so it could be customized for her (unless she has bonded with her tankmate of corse). Add live plants and orniments of different textures. Singnal feeding time with a sound and turn off the filter so it wont move around. So many fun things you can do! :-D

Edit: Ooo! I would have at least 1 light that produced heat so she could tell when it was daytime as well as enjoy that warmth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hear Blind males do well with Females.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a blind male in his own five gallon. I don't want to move any of his decorations. I have had him for a month and he's had all his current decorations, his five gallon and the filter since then. He seems to kind of "play" in the filter, but it is very low-flow.
I have also found a very effective way to help him eat.

I think he may also be able to sense light but the tank already gets slightly cooler at night (like 1/2 a degree).


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know a blind Poodle. When the house is changed up she bumps into stuff. She is very old. I think some people dont understand NeuroDiversity.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a few problems.

Scoliosis, suspected Coeliac, short-sight, chronic anaemia and other vit. and min. defiency, and a few others (I don't want to sound like a hypochondriac - though everything has been confirmed).

I was diagnosed with severe major depression, S.A.D (Social Anxiety Disorder) and Bulimia at the age of thirteen. I have since recovered from depression, and semi from Bulimia, but I am still fighting to gain control over my S.A.D.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

I also bruise really easy - my own bra gives me bruises around the back of my back.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have Scolosis too. King Tut had it too.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

I have spinal arthritis, depression, anxiety and panic disorder. It's all irritating, and can sometimes seem like too much to handle, but you just find a way of coping. Some ways work, some don't, some attempts at helping yourself turn out to do more harm than good, but at the end of the day, if you're not giving up you're winning. ^.^


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a few other things wrong but I'm not sure if I want to post them online is all.

Though, I can honestly say, with everything wrong - I love my life right now.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Hopelessaddict101 said:


> I also bruise really easy - my own bra gives me bruises around the back of my back.


OUCH! Are you under or over-weight? Either of those can contribute to bra brusing. And wearing a low quality bra. When I lost weight and started wearing Victoria Secret, I quit getting bruses. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I used to be so thin lying on my side hurt my ribs.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> OUCH! Are you under or over-weight? Either of those can contribute to bra brusing. And wearing a low quality bra. When I lost weight and started wearing Victoria Secret, I quit getting bruses. :-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope I am average weight... 6.3", 70kg. I have a condition that makes me bruise really easy... someone gave me a hug and I bruised from it :L It's not life threatening but it is REALLY annotying


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Hopelessaddict101 said:


> Nope I am average weight... 6.3", 70kg. I have a condition that makes me bruise really easy... someone gave me a hug and I bruised from it :L It's not life threatening but it is REALLY annotying


I bet! I hope it improves ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> I bet! I hope it improves ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! I think it is made worse by my anaemia. Oh so silly -_- And it doesn't make my back look very attractive either lol!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I was anemic when I was in 8th grade and they had be take iron supplements and I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I was anemic when I was in 8th grade and they had be take iron supplements and I haven't had a problem since.


I take them, and get injections, but it doesn't really do anything, I'm always anaemic :L 

it sucks, but you learn to live with it


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am terrified of needles. Also small sharp objects.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh that sucks


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Needles aren't so bad after you get used to being stuck with them all the time. I remember the blood sample they took when they found out I was anemic bruised the entire crook of my arm. It was all black and blue, and it was HUGE for such a tiny little needle to have caused.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Needles aren't so bad after you get used to being stuck with them all the time. I remember the blood sample they took when they found out I was anemic bruised the entire crook of my arm. It was all black and blue, and it was HUGE for such a tiny little needle to have caused.


Yes, that's what happens to me too! :/ I got my Depo in my hip and my whole hip bruised up, and slightly down my leg.

I also have to be careful with surgery etc because I won't stop bleeding for days. (I got a minor surgery on my arm, around a centimeter was cut, and I didn't stop bleeding for THREE days, I went through around three large dressings :/ 

Are you okay now, though?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

One needle I got left a permanet mark. My technicus shot madee me num and dizzy. My bloodtests they always find an excuse for another try. My numming shot kicked in after the procudure.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

That sure doesn't sound fun!
I got my tetanus shot two years ago after I got bit by a donkey lol. I still have THAT scar.

Edit: I also have a bad scar on my forehead from a few months ago. It was really windy and the wind caught the giant metal door of a trash compactor and it slammed in my face. The blunt force of it was enough to split my forehead open an inch or so above where the door hit me. It had nothing to do with shots, lol, but its the second time I've been hit in the face with a door and split my forehead. They glued it back together, both times.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

laynisample said:


> Ew, Lyme Disease. I have that and it's no fun.


it's so painful DX


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hopelessaddict101 said:


> Nope I am average weight... 6.3", 70kg. I have a condition that makes me bruise really easy... someone gave me a hug and I bruised from it :L It's not life threatening but it is REALLY annotying


what's your condition called? because i bruise reallllll easily,too... well if it's not too personal to ask,


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

bettaluver14 said:


> it's so painful DX


 I have it. I also have cherryangonomas.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

bettaluver14 said:


> what's your condition called? because i bruise reallllll easily,too... well if it's not too personal to ask,


No, it's alright, it's Hemophilia.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am 5"8 last time I checked and still growing. Carrying a backpack is a pain. My shoulders are so narrow it falls off.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey there 
I love fish they seem to calm me down a lot.
I have chronic migraines, depression, anxiety, and they tagged me as bipolar :/


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter is so stressful but worth it. He gets a garden.


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have Rheumatiod Arthritis, have had it since I was 19 (I'm 28 now) its definitely a battle..... Comes with horrible fatigue too, which I hate.... Am on disability because of it, should've been in a wheelchair, but I'm just too darn stubborn, (and a little too proud to be in a wheelchair at my age) had to quit my dream job, now I work from home (started my own company, am my own boss tho, so not too bad) And btw, I like the term "differentlyabled" (I have heard that a few times now)


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Was chocolate betta really banned?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

More than once.
I always notice when he's gone.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> More than once.
> I always notice when he's gone.


Why was he banned? Do the moderators hate mentally handicapped people or something?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know and its not our business.

He must have broke forum rules. If the moderators played favorites, then the forum wouldn't be fair or as friendly as it is.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I am thankful for not having any disabilities. I use to have slight dyslexia though. I would always switch around words when I read. Sometimes when I talk, I switch around the beginning sound of one word with the word I say after it. But I am much better now.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> More than once.
> I always notice when he's gone.


To be fair, I know chocolate always started alot of unnecessary debates on everyone's threads. It was becoming frustrating for many members on this forum. Though I didn't realize that she/he got banned....


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Option said:


> To be fair, I know chocolate always started alot of unnecessary debates on everyone's threads. It was becoming frustrating for many members on this forum. Though I didn't realize that she/he got banned....


Yeah I saw him do it constantly, he's probably a really good troll pretending to be autistic if hes been banned several times. Sadly enough I've seen people do this  I noticed after I didn't see a post from him in every single thread I read anymore that he was either banned or suspended.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Why ever happened, I think he left behind a great thread. it really brought light on just how many people are at a social disadvantage and how they found solace in their bettas


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have slight dislexia, OCD, and ADHD, but that goes along with my Tourette's Syndrome. I hate the fact that a lot of younger kids think that they can cuss and say "oh, I have Tourette's." no, just no. I got diagnosed when I was 8. It probably happened when my parents got divorced and it was very stressful for me. I'm 17 now and I've learned to overcome most things, such as the ticks. Now I just have the hyperactive-ness (that I can somewhat control), the slight dislexia, and the slight OCD. I've settled down to have a mild cough. The only thing I hate about it is that people think I'm constantly sick, when I'm not. I can't explain my condition to people, because they act weird about being around me afterwards. I have to hold my tongue in order to not be socially outcast. That's pretty sad.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Viva said:


> Yeah I saw him do it constantly, he's probably a really good troll pretending to be autistic if hes been banned several times. Sadly enough I've seen people do this  I noticed after I didn't see a post from him in every single thread I read anymore that he was either banned or suspended.


Now I'm further confused....how does a member get banned "several times"? Do the moderators allow him back on the forums after a period of time?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Bans usually last a set amount of time. The first time, you'll probably only get banned for a day or a few. Eventually, you'll probably be permanently banned. But I could be wrong.


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

I personally do not have any "disabilities", but I do live with someone diagnosed with Bi-polar I. 

This is a great thread for those who have found a hobby, lifestyle/passion. It is really important to keep yourself involved. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Viva said:


> Why was he banned? Do the moderators hate mentally handicapped people or something?


Since I can't say what I'd really like to about this hideous comment, I'm just going to say *NO! * And frankly, this is insulting on many levels. :redmad:


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd have to agree. He started alot of unnecessary arguments on threads all over this forum, constantly. So even if he was handicapped, that doesn't mean he doesn't get punished/banned like any other member who starts trouble on the site.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Romad said:


> Since I can't say what I'd really like to about this hideous comment, I'm just going to say *NO! * And frankly, this is insulting on many levels. :redmad:


I always thought that all the mods handled him very professionally and enforced the rules evenly for all members. I personally had to step away from my computer a few times when I felt I was going to say something that would have gotten me into trouble in regards to something that was posted, so I can truly appreciate the mods being able to remain respectful. We appreciate your dedication and hard work to make this forum a friendly and inviting place to learn and share ideas about these fantastic fish. :greenyay:


As for a disability, I have some things, but I don't consider them too much of a disability, just challenges. Depression that is pretty heavily tied into the fact that I had thyroid cancer a few years back. Not in the way you might think though, it is because I don't have a thyroid any more and have to take a replacement hormone for the rest of my life. Not taking the replacement hormone would mean I would eventually go into a coma and die. The levels in my system have a big impact on how I feel on any given day, and those are checked every 3-4 months. It has actually been 4 years, and only with my most recent test earlier this month did my levels come back in a normal range. Overall things are looking pretty good now.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Kytkattin, I'm glad everything is going good for you right now.  its always best to be a fighter and I honestly hope that you'll have a great future. :-D


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Kiara1125 said:


> Kytkattin, I'm glad everything is going good for you right now.  its always best to be a fighter and I honestly hope that you'll have a great future. :-D


Thank you! Hopefully it will all work out. It is one of those cancers that strikes pretty young. I was only 19 when I was diagnosed. Though it is also a cancer with both a very low mortality rate, but a higher reoccurrence rate. 
I do have to make sure I take my calcium though as the replacement hormone lowers bone density.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Romad said:


> Since I can't say what I'd really like to about this hideous comment, I'm just going to say *NO! *And frankly, this is insulting on many levels. :redmad:


To our mods: :yourock: You guys are seriously awesome and do a great job at keeping the forums a friendly place to learn and meet other fish keepers!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Romad said:


> Since I can't say what I'd really like to about this hideous comment, I'm just going to say *NO! * And frankly, this is insulting on many levels. :redmad:


OMG I think an apology is in order!


----------

